

Deploy your Node.js apps for free—Duostack is now in public beta - daverecycles
http://blog.duostack.com/post/5128347496/public-beta-launch

======
jordanmessina
Congrats to the Duostack guys! I was lucky enough to co-work with them while
they were in Pittsburgh working on their previous startup (we were both in the
Alphalab incubator). They have a lot of experience and I know will be very
successful with this venture.

------
ricknsteve
I'm liking the new site. The old site's grey and black made it seem very
enterprisey, but now the blue and textures and such give it a much "younger"
feel to it. As you know, the web (in general) is blue...

------
evantahler
The service is pretty slick, and it's nice to have a 'true' open beta without
any coupons & whatnot needed.

------
andypants
Awesome! Can't wait to try it out :)

